# Chelated Iron?



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Has anyone ever used this? It's supposed to be great stuff but I've never seen any after pics and would love to see what it does instead of just reading Amazon reviews. Post pics if you got them please!!! Also what type of sprayer did you use? Will a regular pump sprayer work? Thanks!!!


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I tried it once last year and again this year after seeing it in LCN's channel. I went a little on the heavy side and noticed absolutely no color benefit. The only negative was I went fairly heavy over the irrigation trenches and it turned it gray like charcoal.

Surprisingly enough that did nothing for my lawn whereas Scott's Green Max gave a ridiculously dark green.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jericho574 said:


> I tried it once last year and again this year after seeing it in LCN's channel. I went a little on the heavy side and noticed absolutely no color benefit. The only negative was I went fairly heavy over the irrigation trenches and it turned it gray like charcoal.
> 
> Surprisingly enough that did nothing for my lawn whereas Scott's Green Max gave a ridiculously dark green.


I've had good luck with that Scott's and have really been liking the Milo lately. But I've herd that liquid iron gives a nice blue color that only lasts about a week or so. Was going to try it in September for my son's bday party haha


----------

